# WLAN mit Gigabit Switch verbinden



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema "Verbindung".

Da meine Freundin und ich zusammenziehen, haben wir uns natürlich DSL geholt und einen WLAN Router. 

Das "Problem" ist, dass ich kein LAN Kabel verlegen kann, aber mit meinen restlichen 4 PCs ins Internet möchte.

ABER...ich habe auch keine Lust dann gleich 4x WLan Karten bzw. WLAN Sticks zu kaufen. 

Daher meine eigentlich Frage: *Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich meinen Gigabit Switch mit dem WLAN verbinden kann?*

An dem Switch hängen mein Hauptrechner, Mini ITX Internet PC, Backuprechner und der Rechner meiner Freundin. 

Die sind allesamt per LAN Kabel und 1Gbit im Netzwerk. 

Der Switch hat aber keine Antenne...ergo könnte ich auch net ins Inet. 

_Doch wie könnte das funktionieren, OHNE das ich ein Kabel zum Router legen muss?_


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich dein Problem nicht richtig verstanden. Aber im Kopf habe ich die Idee einen WLAN-Stick an den Switch zu hängen:

Router/WLAN -> Switch -> Alle Rechner


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2008)

also meine idee wäre dann wlan/dsl-router per wlan an einen wlan-accesspoint zu knüpfen (den ap halt als ap nutzen  ) und bei den per dhcp verteilten adressen dann noch fein den gateway eintragen und schon sollte das gehen, so ein access-point kostet nicht soo viel, die von syslink gibts glaube für um die 50 und sind ziemlich gut.


wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab gehts um die strecke zw. dsl/wlan router und switch (der mit den pcs verbunden ist), sehe ich das so richtig??


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt beide recht: 

Router/WLAN ---> Gigabit Switch = versorgung aller Rechner mit Internet und gleichzeitig 1Gbit LAN untereinander

Also ums nochmal verständlicher zu schreiben: Ich würde gerne mein LAN Switch zu einem WLAN Switch machen 

PS: Ja ich weiss, das ich nicht mit 1Gbit ins Inet dann kann


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2008)

Netgear bietet diese Möglichkeit. Ich formuliere es mal kurz:

4 PCs -> Switch -> *Netgear WG602* --------wLan-------> *Netgear WG602* -> Router -> Internet

Wichtig ist die Konfiguration mit 2x Netgear WG602, da diese nur untereinander kommunizieren können.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juni 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Habs jetzt kostengünstig gelöst und einfach mit meinem Vater das Telefonkabel anders verlegt, auch wenns ein wenig schwierig war.

Der Vormieter hatte "echt gute" handwerkliche Fähigkeiten 

Ich will keine Fotos posten  aber das Laminat war ziemlich bescheiden verlegt...von der Tapete und dem "Anstrich" will ich gar nicht erst reden *gg*


----------

